# Steelhead this weekend



## Anthony Cruz (Jan 2, 2017)

Planning a trip this coming weekend I know there is some rain in the forecast but I'm crossing my fingers. Planning on the rocky, chagrin, big creek I think and one other.... if I'm saying those correctly. Talked to orvis shot last night and honestly I was baffled by the response on my questions I was told the rocky was at 3370 cfs and rain every single day nobody could give recommendations on what a good cfs was for any local rivers. Vermillion bait shop was not very interested in helping when I called so I gave up. I finally found chagrin river outfitters they was amazing helped me learn about the cfs and turbulence told me to have hope and was pleasant to talk to on the phone! Thanks guys. Let me know what you guys are thinking this weekend? Shouldn't the recent high waters brought some fresh fish in? Thanks guys


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

In the steelhead section, there is a sticky on best flow rates for each river you're targeting.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

The ideal flow honestly changes every year and through out the season so if someone isn't out a lot, they might be unsure. For me, ideal flow for chagrin lately has been 250 and 150 for the rocky.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Rocky River, Most recent instantaneous value: 199 today 01-16-2017 at 10:30 EST. Water clarity not bad at 33. 

see: https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500 see: https://wqdatalive.com/public/177

Should be fishable today, will be going out this afternoon.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

Fish Commish said:


> Rocky River, Most recent instantaneous value: 199 today 01-16-2017 at 10:30 EST. Water clarity not bad at 33.
> 
> see: https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500 see: https://wqdatalive.com/public/177
> 
> Should be fishable today, will be going out this afternoon.


hi, i'm a newbie here too. how and where is the water clarity number 33 posted? what does 33 mean? thx for any help.


----------



## Anthony Cruz (Jan 2, 2017)

https://wqdatalive.com/public/177 

There you go man it's the only thing I do know lol


----------



## Anthony Cruz (Jan 2, 2017)

jeffreff said:


> hi, i'm a newbie here too. how and where is the water clarity number 33 posted? what does 33 mean? thx for any help.



https://wqdatalive.com/public/177

Guess look for 40 or under under turbulence aka water clarity?.... anyone can correct me cause I don't know. It's what I learned studying


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends what your fishing with. Turbulence at 40 or over you're not going to be very successful with anything other than eggs or something else with a lot of smell, in my opinion.


----------



## Anthony Cruz (Jan 2, 2017)

What are you looking for then? 20? 10?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Preferably under 25 along with a good flow rate for the section of river you will be fishing. Every river fishes different in different areas. Normally lower stretches fish better with a little faster flow and a little higher turbidity is ok. Mid and upper stretches tend to fish better with a little less flow and turbidity. Every tributary is different and the only way to really know is to go and fish.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Went out yesterday and walked a mile of the Rocky river looking for some clean water, when the website https://wqdatalive.com/public/177 indicated the turbidity to be 33 NTU or about 2" visibility, this turbidity is read at the waste water plant south of I-90, way downstream.

Now the West branch of the Rocky river was much better than a 33 NTU to me and looked more like a 15 to 20 NTU or guessing 6" visibility, very fishable.

Now with all that said, if your still following, the East branch was closer to a 50 NTU (very muddy, 1" clarity or less, and unfishable in my book) but downstream north of cedar point, at the confluence, where the two branches convene or mix, the result was about a 33 or about a 2" clarity, and fishable.

Cedar Point had a nice fishable mud line at the confluence. Like laynhardwood said above, "Every tributary is different and the only way to really know is to go and fish.

Last nights rain muddied it backup to a 50 NTU, with more rain forecast for tonight and Friday.

A definition for NTU (Nephelometric Turbidity Units *NTU*). is at: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbidity, read up, it will be on the test!


----------

